# Is anyone testing on/around 7th July?



## AnnaH (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi All,

I am having a FET tomorrow so will be testing on the 7th July.  Just wondered if anyone else will be testing around the same time?  This is my second attempt with donor eggs & the first frozen cycle.  I am having treatment in New York & due to various delays & adjustments to my treatment, I now have to fly home to Thailand (15.45 hours to Hong Kong then connection the following day) on Saturday.  I am a little worried.
Also, does anyone know why sunbathing is not advisable during the 2ww?

Fingers crossed for everyone....

Anna


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Anna 

I have ET on Friday (I hope)    so will be testing around then !!

Tashja xx


----------



## AnnaH (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi there!

Hope all goes well for you on Friday!  On your post it says you are a host surrogate - are you having the ET for you or for another couple?



Anna


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Hun

Hope your ET went to plan !!!  

Mine went well so now on the dreaded 2WW  

The ET was for my couple with their embryo.

Good Luck and no naughty tests !!!  

Tashja xx


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi everyone i am sure in a few days there will be more people adding to your thread,
had iui yesterday and due to test on the 8th be nice to speak to people on a similar journey even though treatments are diff every one is trying for the same result.
good luck all
Paula


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi alex and everyone,

I am testing on july 8th - this is my first course of clomid - i veer between being wildly optimistic and certain its not going to work. these boards are a lifeline - if only we could see in to the future. feel ok today - tired abit with sore boobs and cant stop eating. however i often feel like this so .....Anyway good luck to us all. Jus wondering as well if anyone specially wants a boy or girl - id love a girl but it seems greedy to even care - any precious little bundle would be wonderful.
love and baby dust to us all


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow there is a lot of us on the 8th !!!!

Susie - please dont think it is greedy to hope !! Sometimes hope is what keeps us going !!!! My IM has asked for one of each    

   to us all    

Anna - hope you are ok hun !!

Tashja xx


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

hello everyone hope you are all OK on your 2ww.
still seems like a long way a way till the 8th July i work in a boarding school and its ironic that the 8th of July is the day all the kids go home so hopefully i might have two reasons to celebrate that day 
its like every one says on this sight this time can really send you 
well just wanted to say hope you are all well and analyzing every pain, twinge, etc etc because there is no getting away from it the only things i have had is a sharp sensation like I'm sitting on a knitting needle and so tired but don't know if thats work or the heat ........ 
take care 
Paula


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

I am due to test on the 7th, had a lot of discomfort over the weekend, and had a few cramping type sensations since nothing major, very impatient and cannot wait to know one way or the other
lots of babydust to all  

good luck

Mel xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi girls.  I'm due to test on 6 July.  Had FET on Saturday 25th.  Was due to have my full cycle in May but they discovered a polyp on egg collection so my poor little embies were frozen.  

2 now back on board plus as they were able to pin point exact timing of ovulation I was advised to give it a go naturally!  What a passion killer that was but mission accomplished eventually!!!  Am taking prednisolone as I have overactive Killer cells and so hoping that will help me this time as I've not had much luck in the past.  

Currently fixated 150% on what is happening to me at anyone time but trying to maintain a sensible aura to those not in the know!  Loo paper inspection is now in full force...........

Love to all.  xxx


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi this is day18 and from getting no symptons after thursday ovulation day - all day today i have had backache and general periody like signs - never ever had any sign this early dont know what to think - is it around this time the egg implants itself - or am i wildly wrong.
Love to us all
s


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

HI ALL ITS SUNDAY ONLY 5 DAYS TO GO. DPS BROTHER DIED IN A DROWNING ACCIDENT LAST THURSDAY SO WE HAD THE FUNERAL AND EVERYTHING SINCE I WAS LAST ON. I ATE ALL THE WRONG FOOD AND DRANK A GOOD FEW GLASSED OF WINE - HOPE I DIDNT WRECK EVERYTHING - GOD HOW COULD I HAVE BEEN SO STUPID. FEEL I DONT DESERVE SUCCESS NOW. HAVE VAGUE PERIOD TYPE PAINS AND SORE PAINFUL BREASTS BUT THATS ALL HOPE EVERYONE ELSE IS WELL
xx S


----------



## beezee (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all

I'm also due to test on Thursday 7th and have been feeling really bloated since yesterday. Have had period pains too, but the bloating is the worst, it feels like after EC. Had some bloatedness after ET, but then it got better.

Just called my nurse and she says this is a good sign, but I still feel quite scared.

Anyone else feel like this?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Gab (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I am on my first attempt at ICSI.  We had 2 grade 1's put back in and due to test on the 7th July?  Haven't had any bleeding or spotting so far.  Really want to test tomorrow to find out what is going on?  Are the results from shop tests reliable or should I just wait til Thursday?

Good luck to all that are 2WW.

Gail xx


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

beezee said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm also due to test on Thursday 7th and have been feeling really bloated since yesterday. Have had period pains too, but the bloating is the worst, it feels like after EC. Had some bloatedness after ET, but then it got better.
> 
> ...


Hi yes - I look as though I am least 4-5 months pregnant, and it seems to be getting worse. Its not H.stim as I had that last time and know its different, but I cant fit into any of my clothes!!! I had spotting 9 days after EC, and cramps, but they stopped on day 11 - hope this is a good sign!!! Good luck everyone.

Kerri xxx

06.07.05 - Ignor my above comment, I appear to have mild hyperstimulation after being to hospital today!! My stomach is HUGE and cant fit into any clothes. Going back Friday to have another check-up as I had it severely first time round and dont want history to repeat itself. xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Anna and Beezee......i've added you both to the 2ww list. Follow the link to find it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32311.msg378722.html#msg378722

Loads and loads of luck to all testing soon   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## beezee (Apr 19, 2005)

Wey hey!!!

Tested yesterday and was POSITIVE!!!
Can't believe it as still in quite a lot of pain as I am still very bloated.

I've been told it will get better by 2 weeks!

Good luck to anyone testing today!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Beezee.......fab news for you,

Hope you are feeling better soon!!

Look after yourself and have a great pregnancy......Yey 

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations Beezee on your  

You must be over the moon.    

Take care and enjoy

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

beezee said:


> Wey hey!!!
> 
> Tested yesterday and was POSITIVE!!!
> Can't believe it as still in quite a lot of pain as I am still very bloated.
> ...


AWW CONGRATULATIONS!!! Im due to test tomorrow, hope its good news for me too, seen as Im still bloated aswell. xxx


----------

